# Treated Callumanus worms with Levamisole...now my fish appear to be dying?!



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

So I picked up some Levamisole last night to treat my 10 gallon tank. I put the meds in, and id say about 30 mins after treatment I saw the worms start to fall out of my fish. I left for the night, thinking everything was going to be ok.


Well I just got back today and all the fish are on the bottom of the tank, acting very weird and jittery. Clamped fins. My one fish in paticular - a male black sailfin molly - his eyes are really bulged out now. My other mollies eyes appear to be begining to do the same thing. 

What the heck is going on??? Should I do a complete water change? The black sailfin does not look too well...apart from his swollen eyes he is kind of falling to his side. I did not overdose, I put half a gram in.

Please help


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Unfortunately with an infection of worms treated with levamisole HCl, you will meet with losses. add to that if you have had the worms for a good while, the worms might be larger in size and number inside the guts of the fish you are keeping. 
the longer the fish have had the worms, the harder it has been on their system. often once the worm has fallen out due to the med (assuming none are compacted), it will take a good amount of time for a seriously infected fish to recover (if they are going to recover).
Also, give the fish time. Many have claimed that they do not see much in the way of serious effect of the med on their fish, even in a slightly overdosed situation. I beg to differ, as the med is quite hard on their system. Medicate as directed, and gravel vac deeply to remove any worms. Good Luck.


----------



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> Unfortunately with an infection of worms treated with levamisole HCl, you will meet with losses. add to that if you have had the worms for a good while, the worms might be larger in size and number inside the guts of the fish you are keeping.
> the longer the fish have had the worms, the harder it has been on their system. often once the worm has fallen out due to the med (assuming none are compacted), it will take a good amount of time for a seriously infected fish to recover (if they are going to recover).
> Also, give the fish time. Many have claimed that they do not see much in the way of serious effect of the med on their fish, even in a slightly overdosed situation. I beg to differ, as the med is quite hard on their system. Medicate as directed, and gravel vac deeply to remove any worms. Good Luck.


Thank you for the fast reply!

The black sailfin did not look like he had any worms. I saw non coming from his vent, nor did he appear bloated or listless or anything like that. A young dalmation molly was severely infected (I counted atleast several worms). So im paranoid this is a reaction to the medication. Im freaking out right now because I know I need to keep the meds in the tank for atleast another 2 days but if this is some sort of reaction then I dont know if I should remove it now or not. I guess il make them tough it out for the next 2 days and pray they survive. I personally watched the worms die and float away from the one infected molly so I dont think she has any left in her at the moment. Still..dosnt explain my black sailfins grossly swollen eyes. *SIGH*


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Run the medication as prescribed. It is best this way so as to not induce resistance to the med. 
Sit tight, and wait. Although the drug is a bit tough on them, You did the right thing. This kind of worm has to be medicated.

You have done more than many will do to help their fish.


----------



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> Run the medication as prescribed. It is best this way so as to not induce resistance to the med.
> Sit tight, and wait. Although the drug is a bit tough on them, You did the right thing. This kind of worm has to be medicated.
> 
> You have done more than many will do to help their fish.


This is true. Im coming to the end of day 2 with the meds in the tank. They have not eatten in 2 days, as they all just stay on the bottom. My black sailfin has gotten worse...his eyes a more bulged and his head appears to be swollen. His stomach area also appears swollen and scales are raised. Dropsy? But how did it just appear overnight when he was fine?

When I change the water when the treatment is done, should I add in some maracyn for possible popeye or dropsy?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

you could add some meds, but I would instead just go for a good gravel vac with the water change, and hope to get all the worms (remember to re-treat in 2-3 weeks as the med does nothing for cysts/eggs). 

I would suspect that the fish with the raised scales might not have dropsy (though I can't be sure) but more likely has impacted worms in the gut that although paralyzed due to the med, are stuck. increase the amount of vegetables in the diet if possible. maybe add some blanched peas?


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

I have treated my fish too before. It seemed that the fish did not have the worms any more but they seem to have another disease. Is it possible. A few fish have died and I do not even know what is wrong with them. One of the platies I saw 2 white dots in a line after I treated them for worms. I tries to put salt and other parasite med. None works and he died. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------

